# computer crash



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

*Hi there;
Recently my computer crashed and I lost my bookmarks. Does anyone out there have the address for the Japanese website of Reyon Vert (Rayon vert)?
If you do please let me know. Also is there a page on APC that lists plant suppliers?
Many thanks
Jim*


----------

